# 8.0 Beta 1 pros & cons



## iic2 (Jul 8, 2009)

I just compared my dmesg.boot log with a saved 8.0 current.  If this is not some kind of improvement or repair I like to know what is.

Note the order of my CPU Launch on Phenom II under 8.0 CURRENT: 

```
FreeBSD/SMP: 1 package(s) x 4 core(s)
CPU0 (BSP): APIC Id: 0
CPU1 (AP) : APIC Id: 1
CPU2 (AP) : APIC Id: 2
CPU3 (AP) : APIC Id: 3

cpu0: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
acpi_throttle0: <ACPI CUU Throtting>
hwpstate0: <cool'n'Quite 2.0> on cpu0
cpu1: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
cpu2: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
cpu3: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0

SMP: AP CPU #3 Launched!
SMP: AP CPU #1 Launched!
SMP: AP CPU #2 Launched!
```

Note the order of my CPU Launch - - - - -  under 8.0 BETA: 


```
FreeBSD/SMP: 1 package(s) x 4 core(s)
cpu0 (BSP): APIC Id: 0
cpu1 (AP) : APIC Id: 1
cpu2 (AP) : APIC Id: 2
cpu3 (AP) : APIC Id: 3

cpu0: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
acpi_throttle0: <ACPI CUU Throtting>
hwpstate0: <cool'n'Quite 2.0> on cpu0
cpu1: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
cpu2: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
cpu3: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0

SMP: AP CPU #3 Launched!
SMP: AP CPU #2 Launched!
SMP: AP CPU #1 Launched!
```
That's one for the Gipper


----------



## richardpl (Jul 8, 2009)

That is completly random nad irrelevant, mate.


----------



## iic2 (Jul 8, 2009)

Sounds good but can you prove it or point me to the docs you been reading?  I installed 8.0 CURRENT at lease 20 times doing the past few weeks and every time, I mean, each and every time it was always 3, 1, 2 and that bug the heck out of me because it's just not logical in computing.  Things must go forward or backwards, not from the middle.  So why all of a sudden its in proper order after installing 8.0 BETA?

What ever the cause it do makes me feel a whole lot better cause I just did another re-install of BETA-1 and it reads again 3, 2, 1.  This don't seem random to me.  I bet it's something in the new FreeBSD booting process that was once out-of-order.  But thanks for the hint.  I'll do some searching.  I think it is a major improvement twords Multi Core Programming.


----------



## richardpl (Jul 8, 2009)

What is random to somebody is not random to somebody else ...
Actually, that is not random and could be completly deterministic.


----------



## iic2 (Jul 8, 2009)

richardpl, so either hardware has a brain or the software was being deterministic.  Or is it the software has the brain and the hardware was being  deterministic.  Interesting ! :stud


----------



## Beastie (Jul 8, 2009)

iic2 said:
			
		

> I think it is a major improvement twords Multi Core Programming.


Um, how so? And why does it even matter? Please, enlighten me.


----------



## iic2 (Jul 8, 2009)

> Um, how so?


I just read last night that OS and software makers are trying to make extra serious  improvement in a hurry with Multi Core Programming.



> And why does it even matter? Please, enlighten me.



You mean freeBSD user should not care.  Sorry I did not know that.  I get we better play dumb as you wish.  I say one thing about some of you guys,  you are experts at changing the subject to get good  threads closed down.



> enlighten me.


No one can make me mad any more, so sorry, cause I don't have no matching to flame you.


----------



## roddierod (Jul 8, 2009)

I think what Beastie meant was how does the order of the cores launching improve multicore programming. And I think that iic2 was saying that the order of the core launching shows the improvement in multicore programming...


----------



## Beastie (Jul 8, 2009)

iic2 said:
			
		

> I just read last night that OS and software makers are trying to make extra serious improvement in a hurry with Multi Core Programming.


This is rather vague. What OSes? FreeBSD? What software? What kind of improvements? It would be more constructive and useful to post a link to such an article, post, blog, etc.
Besides, you didn't reply to my question: how is it a _major improvement_? What does it improve?



			
				iic2 said:
			
		

> You mean freeBSD user should not care. Sorry I did not know that.


Please tell me how recognizing and initializing one core before another is such a fascinating topic for us to even care? It's not any more interesting than PCI or USB device enumeration.
If the kernel developers who visit the forums can show us this is actually caused by a specific improvement to the SMP kernel code or something, I'd be glad to recognize I'm ignorant on the topic.
And yeah, how many _users_ care so much about APIC programming, CPUID, etc?



			
				iic2 said:
			
		

> I get we better play dumb as you wish.


????



			
				iic2 said:
			
		

> I say one thing about some of you guys, you are experts at changing the subject to get good threads closed down.
> ...
> No one can make me mad any more, so sorry, cause I don't have no matching to flame you.


No one ever tried to close anyone's thread down. You are being paranoid.
Ok, now I'll stop my evil acts of sabotage. I'm getting out of here.


----------



## richardpl (Jul 8, 2009)

iic2 said:
			
		

> Sounds good but can you prove it or point me to the docs you been reading?  I installed 8.0 CURRENT at lease 20 times doing the past few weeks and every time, I mean, each and every time it was always 3, 1, 2 and that bug the heck out of me because it's just not logical in computing.  Things must go forward or backwards, not from the middle.  So why all of a sudden its in proper order after installing 8.0 BETA?
> 
> What ever the cause it do makes me feel a whole lot better cause I just did another re-install of BETA-1 and it reads again 3, 2, 1.  This don't seem random to me.  I bet it's something in the new FreeBSD booting process that was once out-of-order.  But thanks for the hint.  I'll do some searching.  I think it is a major improvement twords Multi Core Programming.




Here is your homework: http://unix.derkeiler.com/Mailing-Lists/FreeBSD/current/2007-10/msg00501.html

Watch us again next week in episode: *How to use google search engine*


----------



## richardpl (Jul 8, 2009)

iic2 said:
			
		

> richardpl, so either hardware has a brain or the software was being deterministic.  Or is it the software has the brain and the hardware was being  deterministic.  Interesting ! :stud



No comment.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jul 8, 2009)

Yawn. Thread closed. Not good enough. Take some time off, iic2.


----------

